# Cod Substitutes



## jonk (Dec 21, 2005)

I recently came across a delicious-sounding recipe for pan-fried Cod Cakes, a savory blend that includes cooked cod (not salt cod) and potato. However, my fish monger (actually, there are two I patronize at our Saturday public market) does not always have fresh cod. I am tempted to substitute some other white fish like talapia or flounder if that be the case. Does that sound reasonable or does this august body have other suggestions?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

August? No, it's November. :lol:

You could probably use any nonoily, moderately firm-fleshed fish. Flounder might be a little too soft, but tilapia would work fine.


----------



## 156current (Nov 22, 2009)

What about other fish in the cod family? Whiting or pollock should all work nicely. Or haddock or hake, for that matter.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Salmon cakes are lovely with fresh chopped dill too. Made in the same way.
Or smoked haddock. Not the yukky yellow dyed stuff tho.

Another favourite is tinned tuna chunks in brine.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Haddock and Hake get my vote - or shark(flake) if you can get it is good. I'd say Barramundi/Perch (been saying that a lot lately  ) but it seems a waste of a good fish.

P.S. lol Suzanne


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

In something like a fish cake, any firm, white-fleshed fish will do just fine. When we plan a dish like that we shop based on what's available and at what price. Final taste will be so similar as to make no never mind.


----------



## jonk (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I'm down visiting in-laws in Richmond and will make cream-braised leeks for our contribution to Thanksgiving dinner, along with a fresh cranberry orange relish. 

We fed a delighted crowd last night with Tex-Mex greens and beans burritos.

Happy Thanksgiving to all who are celebrating.


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

I prefer Haddock myself, preferably North Sea or Icelandic. Not difficult to obtain, I actually found Icelandic Haddock at my local Publix which surprised me!
Lots and lots of Parsley is also essential in my mind. I also coat them in a light batter before deep frying, although I accept this might be because I am originally from Grimsby in the North of England!:lol:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Haddock is the Scots fish of choice. It's certainly the favourite in any chippie in Scotland!


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Agreed, you get worms in Cod, that's why we send it all down to the Southerners!:lol:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Aye, that's us fae the 'North' of the mainland.... ~Canny!


----------

